# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Nero 7

## menbosi

Cilat jan problemet qe shfaqen ne nero 7, dhe cilat jan dallimet ne mes te versioneve te neros dhe programeve tjera per inçizim. Ju pershendes klm.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Nero nuk eshte kompatibel me windows Vista. E kisha programin ne kompjuterin e vjeter (XP) dhe u mundova ta instaloja CD tek i riu (Vista) dhe me doli nje error message qe thoshte se programi nuk eshte kompatibel me vista.

----------


## menbosi

SHIU nuk po e di pse ashtu ne websitin e kompanis nero tregon se nero 7 eshte kompatibil me Vista mirpo mu mu dasht naj problem tjeter qe shfaqet :buzeqeshje:

----------

